
Show HN: Host your own, private contact and calendar sync - StavrosK
http://www.stavros.io/posts/private-contacts-and-calendars-android/
======
detaro
Interesting article, already read it from your RSS feed, but didn't you post
this here several times in the past few days? I could swear I've seen it twice
or so...

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, I posted it once this morning, but I deleted it because I figured it was
too early for people to see it. Definitely didn't post it several times,
though.

~~~
detaro
Ok, then I probably got confused because I read it on your blog. Family has
asked me to set up something for calendar sharing over the holidays, so I've
been looking at the post a few times.

